# Foreign Body Removal CPT Code?



## SHobbs (May 29, 2013)

What is the difference in 10120 and 28190? Our provider removed a thorn from a patients heel. Which code is more appropriate?


----------



## AB87 (May 29, 2013)

10120-Incision and Removal of Foreign Body (Subcutaneous tissues) Simple


----------



## Biller385 (May 29, 2013)

28190 is more specific for the area involved. If an incision was not made you can not use 10120.

Cathy


----------



## AB87 (May 29, 2013)

We pretty much need the Note in order to give you a better Answer


----------



## DeLisa_Smith (Aug 2, 2019)

See _CPT Assistant_, December 2013, Volume 23, Issue 12, page 16; it explains the difference between 10120 and 28190 based on depth of foreign body; 10120 being incision made into skin and subcutaneous; 28190 "If the fascia was penetrated and the foreign body was within the fascia, subfascial, or muscle, then the Musculoskeletal series of codes would be reported."


----------

